# Corto en placa base de un portatil ?



## joshua_vi (Jun 27, 2006)

Hola amigos ! Tengo un problema con mi portatil ! Tiene un corto en la placa y se reinicia como cuando en un sobremesa pulsas el boton reset , el problema es que no se dónde puede estar y necesito que alguien me diga una forma de encontrarlo o alguna forma de repasar todas las soldaduras sin que me lleve tola vida. Estoy seguro de que es alguna soldadura defectuosa que anda bailando ya que sin conectar cd, ni tarjeta de sonido, ni pantalla, ni ventilador sigue reseteándose (ésto lo se guiándome por las luces de alimentación). Os agradecería mucho cualquier sugerencia !

Saludos a todos


----------



## sir rodrigo (Jun 28, 2006)

Hola!! ¿has revisado ea configuracion de los jumpers del portatil? puede que haya habido algun pequeño desperfecto... podrias dar mas detalles, como si se reinicia inmediatamente al prenerlo o suego de unos segundos...


----------



## joshua_vi (Jun 28, 2006)

Buenas!!

adjunto una foto de la placa, com veras no tien jumpers. al principio se reiniciaba de vez en cuando, me di cuenta de que era al presionar en la carcasa. despues el reinicio era casi inmediato. yo creo ke el problema esta en una soldadura floja. kiza en el conector de alimentacion, mañlana lo desoldare y probare solo con bateria a ver que pasa. dudo que sea nindun componente defectuoso, el hecho de que se reinicie presionando en la carcasa indica que hay un mal contacto y este esta en la placa base porque se resetea solo con la placa conectada a alimentacion.Salu2 y gracias

joshua


----------



## GABRICACA (Abr 26, 2009)

mirate el ventilador que a veces esta lleno de polvo y eso puede hacer que se pare por sobrecalentamiento en la cpu ,la mallloria de portatil hoy dia funcionan por refrigeracion liquida tambien se puede haver perdido el liquido del refrigerador .a podido recivir un golpe y el boton de encendido puede estar casi oprimido y por ello al tocar el chasis se te puede parar no creo que alla un cruce como dices ya que si lo uviese no te encenderia


----------

